# Leaky camelback mouthpiece



## kcook (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't know where else on the site to post: I have a Camelback knock-off (Sierra Designs) that I've already switched out one broken mouthpiece (or whatever it's called). Here's the problem. I'm riding along, with the mouthpiece capped, but it still drips, annoyingly, onto my leg. It's not so bad if the weather is warm, but when it's cold out, I get wet AND cold. Any suggestions? Is there a mouthpiece anyone has found that doesn't leak?


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

a non-knock off?


----------



## kcook (Sep 27, 2006)

Sure. A "knock-on" so to speak. Anything that doesn't leak.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

My camelbak mouthpiece only leaks when I fail to close the valve and it's 4 or 5 years old now.

Not sure it's compatible with your current bladder, but you could just go get a camelbak replacement bladder and use it in your current pack.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

kcook said:


> Camelback *knock-off* (Sierra Designs)


Hold on....There's the problem right there!



kcook said:


> Any suggestions?


Yea, Buy a Camelbak.


----------



## kcook (Sep 27, 2006)

*Really?*

Is Camelbak the only company that makes these things well? (Serious question)


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Retro fit these items on to your tube and you'll be good to go...

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HY707Z02-Camelbak+Big+Bite+Valve.aspx
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HY703Z00-Camelbak+Ergo+Hydrolock.aspx


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> Is Camelbak the only company that makes these things well? (Serious question)


Camelbak makes a high quality product. It's not the end-all be-all of hydration packs by any means but there is no denying it is a superior product in almost every way compared to 'knock-offs'. The zippers last forever, the stitching never rips, the mouthpiece only leaks after years of use, and if it does leak it has a shut-off valve just above the bite valve that you can flick to stop the drip.

Go get a $5 Camelbak bite valve and make it work on your pack. Shouldn't be a problem as the end is tapered, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

My Camelbak brand mouthpiece (the plain one with no shut off valve) would leak like yours when I had a full pack, too much pressure I guess. For a long time I used the Camelbak mouthpiece with the shutoff valve to prevent the leak until it broke recently. The shop in the town I was visiting only had one of these http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/product/27/129/20305?g=1 which works great (so far, time will tell).


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Short of replacing the valve, you could blow a small bubble of air into the mouthpiece after each sip - this should keep it from dripping and is easier than toggling the shutoff valve if your mouthpiece is so equipped.

-Pete


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

There is a lot of attention to this post for such an easy fix. You can buy just the bite valve at REI for a couple bucks. Problem fixed.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

My camelback mouthpiece started dribbling after a couple season's of use. For awhile, I would blow air back into the tube, to displace the water so that it wouldn't drip on my leg. Well, the result there was a big, balloon on my back.

So I went to the outdoor store and bought a new mouthpiece. Problem solved.

Sometimes, you just need to buy a new, whatever-it-is-that's-no-longer-working.

BTW, some camelback knockoffs are really good. My son has a North Face waterpack than I'm quite envious of.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Dude that northface bag is bad-ass. I just got one. It's way better then camelbak.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

mlepito said:


> Dude that northface bag is bad-ass. I just got one. It's way better then camelbak.


Which one?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

eatdrinkride said:


> The zippers last forever, the stitching never rips, the mouthpiece only leaks after years of use, and if it does leak it has a shut-off valve just above the bite valve that you can flick to stop the drip.
> 
> Go get a $5 Camelbak bite valve and make it work on your pack. Shouldn't be a problem as the end is tapered, but I could be wrong.


My one gripe on Camelbak is the shutoff valve is prone to being ripped out in the "closed" position. They need to redesign just that one part.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

giantbikeboy said:


> Which one?


http://www.thenorthface.com/webapp/...bCat&parent_category_rn=11748&variationId=6U8


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

My problem with camelbak is they last way too long.I demoted my CB to fishing in salt water and it's still perfect.My Dakine bag gets smelly really fast.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm curious about this post beacause I have a 3 week old Camelbak that is the best pack I've owned but, the mouthpiece leaks where it connects to the tube. Has anyone else had this prob and if so, how did you fix it? I could take the bite valve off the old pack but, this one is brand new so it seems a waste to toss it.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I had the same problem, and I did what pedalphile suggested...after drinking, I blow into the tube. That prevents drips.

Then I got a bigger pack so that the bladder isn't squeezed as much by gear, and the dripping stopped.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Ricko said:


> Retro fit these items on to your tube and you'll be good to go...
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HY707Z02-Camelbak+Big+Bite+Valve.aspx
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HY703Z00-Camelbak+Ergo+Hydrolock.aspx


this guy knows, listen to him


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

*Platypus*

I ended up grabbing one of these. Its easy to fill & clean, plus you don't have to fuss with 
screwing a cap on or having it leak.
http://www.trailspace.com/gear/platypus/big-zip-sl/

The bite valve is nice also. Camelback's bite valve also fits it if you need a replacement. 
http://www.trailspace.com/gear/platypus/hyperflow-bite-valve/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've used a few different bladders over the years.

I HATED platypus. Plain and simple. The bite valve was leaky and the bladder died on me after 3 months. There was a "lifetime warranty" but the local gear shop I bought it from would not help me out and do an exchange. I had to go through cascade designs, which would have left me bladderless for weeks (and I needed a replacement in 2 days).

I bought a Camelbak bladder instead and I never had a problem. The screw top is a little tricky, but the bladder itself doesn't leak. Period. Camelbak's bite valve is the best, IMO.

I also have an old Hydrapak bladder. This is a good bladder, too, but I dislike the Hydrapak bite valve. You have to be too careful when you bite it or you'll pinch a hole in it. It also doesn't flow as well as Camelbak. My Hydrapak just died today after about 10yrs, and mainly just because I took the drink hose off a month or two ago (I needed a longer hose for a new pack I wanted to use) and the fittings were so old they cracked on me. I think I'll replace it with a new Hydrapak and replace the drink hose/bite valve immediately.

I've noticed the most variation and fuss with bite valves. If you don't like what you've got, then swap it with a camelbak one. The bladders themselves MOSTLY seem to work well, except the material Platypus uses doesn't hold up well if it scrunches (it develops creases and those creases become pinholes).

It seems to me that whether any funk develops in your bladder or not is largely dependent on the source of your water. I've only had problems with stuff growing in my bladder in places where the water at least in part came from surface water sources. When city water comes from groundwater in entirety, I don't seem to have any trouble.


----------



## bulldog39 (Feb 23, 2012)

*camelbak mouthpeace*

Hi
im new to this so sorry if i posted in wrong thead, i got a argos value camelbak, its servered me well but the mouthpeace leaks badly on the last few time i have been out so i thought i would get a new mouthpeace but the end of mouthpeace is on the small side and is loose on the tubing, does any1 know of a quick fix to make it watertight till i can afford a new camelbak as money is tight being unemployed 
many thanks


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

My mule only leaked when a part of the mouthpiece was pierced by my teeth, replaced it and not a drip.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bulldog39 said:


> Hi
> im new to this so sorry if i posted in wrong thead, i got a argos value camelbak, its servered me well but the mouthpeace leaks badly on the last few time i have been out so i thought i would get a new mouthpeace but the end of mouthpeace is on the small side and is loose on the tubing, does any1 know of a quick fix to make it watertight till i can afford a new camelbak as money is tight being unemployed
> many thanks


Cut the hose about 3/4" shorter, re install the mouth piece.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ricky, don't bite your mule in the mouth.That there is funny.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you, Bot, for I now have a new sig.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I Build Packs now as I've found no one company makes the whole thing good...

get what ever bag fits your needs and feels compfy..
Bladders are all decent, but the best are the *Deuter and Hydropak's *style with the slip zip style top seal,.. easyer to clean, easier to fill, never leak. Ive had just about every screw top bladder leak at some point and the screw to is such a pain to fill when still inside the bag.. the wider mouth and ease of the zip-slide tops with the better sealing just makes the screw tops obsolete.

no if ands or buts the Nalgene bite valve is the best...
it's like 7 bucks, comes with the magnet so you can get rid of that annoying friggin thing bobbling around, the shut off is by far the best and easiest to do with a glove on.. when the actual gummie bite wears out (which they all do if you actually use it) you can buy a pack of gummies for like 3 bucks and just slide the old off and slip the new one on. Flow is great and better than many.... by far the best of all worlds!!

NALGENE Articulated Bite Valve - Eastern Mountain Sports

But I find Nelgene make about the worse bladder, top cap's leak in no time.
Camelbak makes about the most mediocre pack of all.. there is nothing BAD about them but they are far from the best and are about the most expensive.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

ive had my Camelbak for a fear years now, love it. i do blow back into it, but only because i want my next drink to be real cold and i vent it for a second or 2 so i dont get a balloon on my back

thing works great


----------



## kjfp (May 24, 2004)

Dont let it hang straight down. Loop it / rehang it so the valve is facing upwards when your done drinking. If the trail gets tech/bad while drinking let it drop and then rehang it when you settle down. The dripping drives me crazy, especially in the cold. Ive tried multiple bladders and this has always worked for me. No blowing...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I buy a new bite valve once a year, no dripping!!


----------

